# Zocken über W-LAN



## 261095 (23. November 2013)

*Zocken über W-LAN*

Hallo,

ich habe mir in letzter Zeit viele Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie ich die bestmögliche Verbindung fürs Zocken bekomme. Meine Ausstattug (Headset, Monitor etc.) ist gut und es fehlt eigentlich nur noch die passende Internetverbindung. DLAN habe ich schon ausprobiert, das läuft durch das Stromnetz in unserem Haus nicht optimal. Lan Kabel verlegen fällt leider völlig weg, weil ich dafür nicht die Erlaubnis bekommen würde (Kabel müsste durch mehrere Türen hindurch usw...).

Nun bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, über W-Lan zu zocken. Den Router könnte ich so plazieren, dass nur so ca. 5Meter Entfernung zwischen Router und Endgerät (PS3) liegen.
Was meint ihr? Ist WLAN mittlweile geeignet? Ich meine jetzt keine alten Router, sondern neue, gute Router mit dem entsprechendem Internetanschluss.
Ich habe eine 100Mbit/s Leitung und würde mir einen 802.11ac Router von Asus kaufen.

Edit: Ich spiele die meiste Zeit an der PS3 und zwar hauptsächlich Shooter (BF und CoD).
Wäre W-Lan ein großer Nachteil?


----------



## PCxGamingFreak (23. November 2013)

lan verbindungen sind zwar grundsätzlich sicherer aber das wlan der ps 3 reicht vollkommen zum zocken aus wenn du einen entsprechend guten router hast


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2013)

Das hängt immer davon ab, wie gut die Verbindung dann am Ende auch ist. Ein gutes WLAN ist aber auch nicht optimal, da haste immer nen kleinen Nachteil zu Leuten, die über Kabel spielen, aber die Frage ist, wie sehr DICH das stört. Wir spielen manchmal bei einem Kumpel über WLAN PS3 (Call of Duty), der hat in einigen Wiederholungen dann klar 0,2Sek "Nachteil", aber wir haben trotzdem Spaß


----------



## 261095 (24. November 2013)

Ich würde mich schon als einen ambitionierten Spieler bezeichnen. Mir kommt es schon darauf an, ob ich einen Nachteil habe, allerdings war ich der Meinung, dass der Nachteil mit einem ordentlichen Router+geringem Abstand kaum bis garnicht von Relevanz ist.


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2013)

Wie hast Du denn bisher gespielt?


----------



## 261095 (24. November 2013)

Mit Dlan über eine Lan Verbindung. Da bekomme ich einen recht guten Ping von ca. 20, aber nur 30MBit/s von meinem 100Mbit/s Anschluss und ich würde deshalb gerne mehr bandbreite haben und natürlich gleichzeitig noch einen guten Ping behalten.


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2013)

du könntest natürlich WLAn nehmen und dann - falls der Ping arg leidet - fürs Downloaden usw WLAN, für Games DLAN nehmen ^^


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. November 2013)

261095 schrieb:


> Mit Dlan über eine Lan Verbindung. Da bekomme ich einen recht guten Ping von ca. 20, aber nur 30MBit/s von meinem 100Mbit/s Anschluss und ich würde deshalb gerne mehr bandbreite haben und natürlich gleichzeitig noch einen guten Ping behalten.


 
Soweit mir bekannt ist verfügt die *PS3 *doch nur über ein *b/g-WLAN *- oder irre ich mich da. 
Da wirst du auch nicht mehr als die 30MBit/s rauskriegen


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt ist verfügt die *PS3 *doch nur über ein *b/g-WLAN *- oder irre ich mich da.
> Da wirst du auch nicht mehr als die 30MBit/s rauskriegen


 
Er hat aber 30mbit auch beim DLAN. Aber stimmt: wenn die PS3 dann nur b/g kann, würde ein neuer Router nichts ändern. Außer man würde wiederum ein Gerät hinstellen, was das WLAN mit vollem Speed empfängt und an das man die PS3 per LAN-Kabel anschließen kann. Wie heißen die nochmal... sind das jetzt Repeater? Oder ne Bridge?


----------

